# Head 'nice and low' at 34 weeks - sign labour is not far away??



## Jayneypops

Hi,

I had my MW apt yesterday at 34 weeks, and when she felt my bump she said 'ooh that babys head is nice and low' and was feeling underneath my belly either side of my pubic bone.

I am hoping to have a home water birth and the MW has said that as long as I make it to 37 weeks, we can go ahead with it.

My worry is that as the babys head is so low, does that mean I may not make it another 3 weeks???:nope:
Im pretty sure the baby stays head down now, as over the past 4 weeks I have had 2 appointments and 2 growth scans and each time the baby has been in the same position.

Does anyone know if a low head is a sign that baby is not far away?


----------



## eulmh82

I was 3/5 engaged at 35 weeks and she said it;s not necessarily a sign that the baby will come early and I've seen posts on here of babies engaging and then unengaging later on. I'll be 37 weeks on sat and still no sign whatsoever for me


----------



## Bee70

sadly not i'm afriad. i was engaged from 33 weeks last time and he was 8 days over..


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

Don't worry hun, LO was fully engaged from about 32 weeks. I carried VERY low. I didn't hit active labor til 40+4. 

YAY to your LO for cooperating though!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Cornish

I dont think it means a thing re labour other than lo is in a great position. My lo was fully engaged at 31 weeks and Im still waiting, every appt the midwife says 'he is close to dropping out' - but he hasnt!!!
Good luck with your home birth, Im sure youll make it to 37.x


----------



## VintageEnvy

My baby has been head down since before 30 weeks and I havent had a single labor sign nor as of last week was I dialated so you very well could make it to 37 weeks. Good luck momma!


----------



## smacleod

my babys been head down since 24 weeks....it doesnt mean anything.

Even if the heads actually engaged it doesnt mean anything, it can stay like that for a while


----------



## bambib

I wouldnt worry hun, my LO's head has been 'nice and low' from word go (it's actually starting to become a stock phrase with my doc!) but im not engaged or anything and she's now been saying it for months! +


----------



## Jayneypops

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for reasssuring me! I really hope I make it long enough to stay at home so fingers crossed.

xxxx


----------



## BlessedWith4

My baby has been head down since 27 weeks and he got even lower at 31 weeks.


----------



## roxursox302

My babies head is low to and I am 50% effaced. But I still don't expect her to come early! That way I won't get my hopes up. By early I mean 37 weeks. I don't want her to come before then!


----------

